# My first lidded box...



## karlkuehn (Apr 20, 2008)

...which goes to the wife of course.

Finally got around to figuring out my scroll chuck deeleybobber. That is one slick little tool that really opens up options for holding turnings! You all probably already knew that, but I was really impressed! Beats the heck outta faceplates. heh

This is just a little thing, a little over 2" tall, but took me a long time! What a blast, though. I've already got the third one going. The second one (R.I.P.) had a small minor incident caused by some moron running a really aggressively sharpened bowl gouge without paying close enough attention to the flute angle. Wooo, these things blow up good! heh

I've got blanks roughed out and dovetailed for another dozen! What a fun little project they are. heh

This wood is mineral stained/semi-spalted maple that I've had lying around for a while. I did a little dye work on the inside and a few different methods of wood burning. The little finial is walnut that I turned a little dowel onto and glued it in the hole on top. The lid fits perfectly, I was really happy with that because I've been worried about being able to do it. Turns out it's not that hard.

The finish is Shellawax with a carnauba buff.

Comments/questions/suggestions welcome! []


----------



## badger (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice, I love the surprise of the color on the inside.


----------



## VisExp (Apr 21, 2008)

That looks great Karl.  I like the form of the box, the dyed inside and the wood burning.  Great first lidded box!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Apr 21, 2008)

WOW WOW WOW


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 21, 2008)

Super job Karl!  I love the burned accents.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks really good Karl.

Since you asked for suggestions, on your next piece, make a higher joint line.


----------



## markgum (Apr 21, 2008)

Great job Karl.  The dye on the inside is a nice contrast.


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 21, 2008)

Great work Karl. Really nice craftsmanship.


----------



## BrentK (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks very nice Karl I want to try and do one of those just dont know how will have to look into it and give it a try.


----------



## ahoiberg (Apr 21, 2008)

good job man, boxes are a blast.


----------



## rherrell (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm impressed Karl, of course it doesn't take much to impress me.
Beautiful box, first or fiftieth.


----------



## MarkHix (Apr 21, 2008)

Great Job Karl!  Sure doen't look like a first attempt!  The surprise color inside is really nice too. I'm sure you wife will love it.


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow really kewl.I like the dye job inside,really makes it look nice.


----------



## JimB (Apr 21, 2008)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 22, 2008)

well done, carl. like it all, fine bead work on the joint line.


----------



## Nolan (Apr 22, 2008)

Karl that is very nice, I am gonna have to try one after I get the natural edge winged bowls out of my system


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 22, 2008)

That is impressive, great job.


----------



## Darley (Apr 22, 2008)

For your first box is really good like the inside dye, did you run out of CA for the #2 [], alway bevel, bevel, bevel


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 22, 2008)

I think that is the first "inside only-dyed" box I've seen.  Really neat.


----------



## DocStram (Apr 23, 2008)

Very nice, Karl!


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 23, 2008)

You really did a nice job.  I CANNOT let my wife see that!


----------



## johncrane (Apr 23, 2008)

Extra nice there Karl top notch on the finish too![8D]


----------



## bitshird (Apr 23, 2008)

Karl, thats just plain dog gone nice, and I thought all you was good for was weird blanks [][}][}][}][}][}] nice wood burning theme and the contrasting inside are real nice


----------



## tipusnr (Apr 23, 2008)

It may have been your first lidded box but I'd be really surprised if you didn't have prior woodburning or design experience.  That kind of symmetry doesn't just happen.  Great work!


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tipusnr_
> 
> It may have been your first lidded box but I'd be really surprised if you didn't have prior woodburning or design experience.  That kind of symmetry doesn't just happen.  Great work!



Well, I had a good bit of help and direction from Ron in Drums, PA and Richard Raffan (via his books). I've also turned a pen or two.  The wood burning has been an off and on thing for a lot of years. I recently picked up a Colwood burning unit, and that thing has really made life easy, but I have a TON to learn with all the tips and stuff.

Thanks for the nice compliments you guys. [:I]


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 27, 2008)

Great looking bowl/box Karl.  I love your wood burning.


----------

